
Dropbox I.P.O. Could Value Company at More Than $7B - Erlangolem
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/12/business/dealbook/dropbox-ipo.html
======
sitepodmatt
This doesn't seem too over the top. Everyone (outside of IT and most in it)
uses Dropbox* even though Google Drive and OneDrive offer more space for free
and are arguably better in the different ways (GSuite integration / Office 365
integration). As another reference point Litecoin market cap is about $10B and
newly minted BCH is $18B - granted this refers to market cap of the coins not
the backing company/orgs but nonetheless I'd know which I'd one been investing
in.

* For the record I use Google Drive and Insync - Not promoting Dropbox here.

